# Coolidor Humidity Too High



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi all,

Just a quick question, I tried a search but couldn't find a similar problem.

I finished my ~60 qt coolidor I got a large humi-care humidification device: Humi-Care HX10 Crystal Gel Rectangle Humidifier - Cigars International . And a Hygrometer: Humi-Care Digital Hygrometer - Cigars International .

I charged the Humidifier for the recommended 4 hours, and salt tested and calibrated the hygrometer and put them in the cooler. Well, at this point the cooler is sitting at 80% RH and 72*.

At this point I don't have any sticks in it, and the Ceder trays I ordered from Cheap HUmidors appear to have been delayed in shipping, so they won't be here until the 23rd. I figure the lack of ceder or sticks is a factor in the high RH, but I'm not sure, and I'm a little paranoid about throwing cigars in there and risking mold. But space is going to soon be at a premium since I have 40 sticks due in tomorrow from Cbid:shocked:

Should I not worry about it, and throw the sticks in and keep and eye on it, or wait and see if it stabilizes?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

It's PLASTIC! There's nothing to season, or regulate rH! Relax! Get some cigars and other inert media in there and all will be fine. Again, RELAX!


----------



## Hemingway in Havana (Feb 27, 2009)

phager said:


> At this point I don't have any sticks in it, and the Ceder trays I ordered from Cheap HUmidors appear to have been delayed in shipping, so they won't be here until the 23rd. I figure the lack of ceder or sticks is a factor in the high RH, but I'm not sure, and I'm a little paranoid about throwing cigars in there and risking mold. But space is going to soon be at a premium since I have 40 sticks due in tomorrow from Cbid:shocked:


You are correct in your assumption that lack of cedar/sticks is perhaps to blame for the high humidity reading. Do you have any empty cigar boxes to put in there? The humidity needs something to "cling to". I had the same problem with my coolidor. I threw in a bunch of empty boxes and some scrap spanish cedar and the humidity settled down to low 70's after approx 48 hour period. It was reading 85 before I did that! There may be other mitigating factors as well, but you'll probably have to go through a process of elimination of those factors. Perhaps you will need to recalibrate the hygro? I can't recommend putting the sticks from CBID in there right now. They will have just traveled through the mail and may be a bit dry. Even if they are not dry, that high of a humidity level can cause swelling of the sticks and lead to the wrapper leaf cracking. Try and keep them in tupperware temporarily; even big ziplock bags if you don't have anything else. Best of luck and have fun filling the coolidor!!!


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for the replies! I sort of suspected that the skyrocketing RH was because there was nothing to act as a buffer. I don't have any boxes at the moment, and I was balking at paying $5 per box from the local B&M, especially with the ceder trays from Cheap Humidors coming, but I might need to just bite the bullet and do it. $10 - $15 is a lot better then $70 of ruined sticks!

Thanks for setting my mind at ease!


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

So I got my order in today, and in spite of bombing and sending off a noob PIF, no amount of tetrising would allow the sticks to fit in my baby collidor.

I dropped them in to the big one, and already the humidity is starting to stabilize. It's gone from 84% down to 73% and still dropping. It's been about two hours, so I figure within the next day or so I should be sitting pretty.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Glad to hear they are working. I wish beads were a solution to all life's problems... Oil spills, mosquitos, etc...


----------

